# Don't they want to go pee?



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

The cyclists keep drinking and drinking more and more water but all of it cannot be coming out as sweat, can it? Do you think some pee in pants in the middle of the peloton?:idea:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

edhchoe said:


> The cyclists keep drinking and drinking more and more water but all of it cannot be coming out as sweat, can it? Do you think some pee in pants in the middle of the peloton?:idea:


Yes they probably pee their pants if in a strategic situation, but they also take bathroom breaks from time to time--you see it on the live coverage once in a while. Attacks are in poor form when the peloton is peeing.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

did your parents sign the waiver for you to post here?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

They go the same way you do.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> They go the same way you do.


When Floyd took the flyer last year do you think he bothered to stop? I bet they changed his saddle that night.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

edhchoe said:


> The cyclists keep drinking and drinking more and more water but all of it cannot be coming out as sweat, can it? Do you think some pee in pants in the middle of the peloton?:idea:


I would think any self-respecting pro can whip it out and pee on the fly if he's really gotta go and doesn't want to stop. If you pay attention you can see guys doing this all of the time.

They also just regularly stop and go, often en masse.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

thats impressive i wish i could whip it out and go while on the bike


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I would think any self-respecting pro can whip it out and pee on the fly if he's really gotta go and doesn't want to stop. If you pay attention you can see guys doing this all of the time.
> 
> They also just regularly stop and go, often en masse.



I don't see how to get it out of all the lyrca.

I guess pulling the pants down would work,but then you expose everything.

Going through the leg route is too tight. I guess I need 3xl bike pants or something.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bas said:


> I don't see how to get it out of all the lyrca.
> 
> I guess pulling the pants down would work,but then you expose everything.
> 
> Going through the leg route is too tight. I guess I need 3xl bike pants or something.


Not too tough...with bibs I just pull one leg up. I don't do it on the bike though.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Its not that hard to pee while on the bike. All you need is a slight downhill, pull down the front of the bibs & go. Make no mistake you pee on yourself a little....a lot if their is a tailwind.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

tcruse11 said:


> thats impressive i wish i could whip it out and go while on the bike


And I bet the people you ride with are glad you can't.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*how do they do it...*

en masse, see today's quote from the official tdf site commentary

13:00 - Lead Up To 1’00"
Wiggins continues on alone at the front of the stage. There are numerous riders in the peloton now taking the chance to answer the call of nature and the British escapee has built a lead of 1’00".

doesn't say comment faire peepee


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bas said:


> I don't see how to get it out of all the lyrca.
> 
> I guess pulling the pants down would work,but then you expose everything.


Well sure. Lycra is pretty stretchy.

The hardest part is keeping your momentum while going since you can't pedal. That is why sometimes a team mate will give a push.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Velo News had a photo a few years back of someone riding along with his, uh.... "firehose" sticking out of his shorts while in a break away.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> That is why sometimes a team mate will give a push.


love my team mates, but not that much


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

IAmCosmo said:


> Velo News had a photo a few years back of someone riding along with his, uh.... "firehose" sticking out of his shorts while in a break away.


That is a stitch. I had a teammate that loved to pee on the fly. We hated it because he would do this on training rides while wearing our team jersey and we were worried he'd get busted for exposure. At least he'd warn us so we could all ride to the front out of the wind.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Not too tough...with bibs I just pull one leg up. I don't do it on the bike though.


Doesn't that stretch out the bottom band? Or is your leg the same size all the way down?

I pulled a leg up once and the shorts stretched and didn't return to form for quite a while. It was a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _I don't see how to get it out of all the lyrca._


I'm too lazy right now to do a search, but Kerry Irons posted very explicit instructions not too long ago.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> When Floyd took the flyer last year do you think he bothered to stop? I bet they changed his saddle that night.


I heard it sold for like a gazillion bucks on ebay and the guy who bought it had like a six week boner after he sat on it for like five minutes!


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

tcruse11 said:


> thats impressive i wish i could whip it out and go while on the bike


Practice, practice, practice and then practice again but please don't when I'm around.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> Its not that hard to pee while on the bike. All you need is a slight downhill, pull down the front of the bibs & go. Make no mistake you pee on yourself a little....a lot if their is a tailwind.


An idjut in the cat 4s tried to do it on a slight uphill last year. If was quite commical to see the panic when he realised the momentum of the bike disappeared faster then the fluid levels in the bladder


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i just pee into my suitcase of courage


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

This is why the stages of women's races are much shorter than men's.   :blush2:


----------



## kidscientist (Jul 16, 2007)

on a DVD about the first 100 yrs of the tour, they identify the rider who, in their words "pioneered peeing from the saddle". he was nicknamed monsieur le pee-pee.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Similar story to how a certain rider got the nickname pou-pou...


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

#2 would be really bad.... Time consuming. They must synchronize their biorythm so that they go before the race.


----------



## elviskennedy (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is a "How To" guide to peeing while riding a bike;
http://www.elviskennedy.com/Blog/peeguide/index.html


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

In one of the first couple of stages of this year's TdF, I saw a guy who was on camera, and trying to move to the side of the road and started to whip it out so he could pee on the fly, and ended up crashing with one hand on the bars and one hand on the lumber. Pure comedy!


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

*Did anyone eles catch it?*

Too bad I didn't have my vcr on....I was watching the tour broadcast this morning while getting ready to go to work so I wasn't paying too much attention of who the rider was.The camera was focusing on the front of a group of riders and one decided he needed to go pee. He pull out to the left of the group but still with in camera view, pulled out his weewee. He was hanging out for a good second or two before the view was switched. :blush2: Too funny. I wonder if it is going to show on tonight's replay.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes I did Saunier Duval guy*

full Schlongage on live TV.

camera had him and peloton in focus and then slid to the left to get him out of the frame.

yes, you weren't imagining it..


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*Stopping is convenient but not required...*

Instructions from old thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=134636#poststop


----------

